
Learning by Association in Plants (2016) - lisper
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep38427
======
SomaticPirate
I heard about this study on NPR. While exciting, I got the feeling the plant
biology field was waiting on further test to collaborate the claims on this
paper. Does anyone know of any?

~~~
pvaldes
I'm not impressed. Seems a convoluted way to explain the history and a lot of
troubles just to say that garden peas react to an undetermined stimulus and
somehow remember it (as a first step to assign it the idea of some kind of
conscience).

